# Puppy - Help!



## Wengen (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello All,

The puppy that we are interested in adopting has a pink nose from birth. Is it normal for a havanese puppy to have a pink nose? 

Thank you.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I THINK that happens and they eventually change to black.


----------



## Wengen (Jul 8, 2010)

The puppy is about 10 weeks now. Breeder did not say that it may turn back to pink. We walked out with the impression that it'll stay pink. Are we wrong?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wengen said:


> The puppy is about 10 weeks now. Breeder did not say that it may turn back to pink. We walked out with the impression that it'll stay pink. Are we wrong?


If you want your puppy as a conformation show/breeding puppy, a pink nose is a problem. If she's a pet, it makes no difference at all. If you love her, and she comes from a good breeder who does proper health testing, go for it! She's just have something a bit "unique"!

Most of us who have Hav pets have dogs who are less than perfect in one way or another, even if it's minor! (if they were perfect, the breeders probably wouldn't have sold them!:biggrin1


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Krandall is right. 

The breed standard allows for a black or brown nose (dogs with a chocolate coloring). 

If you're not planning on showing the dog, I wouldn't be too concerned. As far as the pigment changing back from pink to brown or vice versa, perhaps your Vet can shed some light on that.


----------



## Wengen (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you all! We really like the puppy. I read somewhere that a puppy with a pink nose has high risk for sun burns..so i was worried about it as well.

Thanks again very much.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

to chime in..I am no expert, so I will just share what I know Vana when rescued had a lot of pink in her nose- think it was from digging for food, it has darkend up but she still has hair loss on her nose- hoping it grows back.

Drake and Izzy's (schnauzers) last litter has a little girl with pink toes and nose- she was the only girl and this was a very sweet quality- by the time she went home 9 wks they had darkened up. here she is w/ her brother 
Minnie Bell and Mickey Bear- they live together


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Eva started out with a freckled nose that was mostly pink. Now it is mostly black with just tips of pink on the nostrils so you never know how the pigmentation will go


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

There is a higher risk of allergys and sun burn in white colored dogs, I'm not sure about the pink nose unless the dog was a white. But I had a Husky with a ski noise that is a type of pink with drk and he never had a problem.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*pinkish nose*

Here's our Cali, whose nose is pink or sometimes light brown.

She is a sweetie, no matter what color her nose is!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Almost all Hav puppies are born with pink noses. Some change to black quickly and some take a while. 
My Lily had a black nose, but then changed over to what we call "winter nose" where it lightened up one winter - and never went back to black - I still think she is just gorgeous no matter what 
Here are before and after pics
(the pics posted backwards - so it after and then before pics - LOL)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It may or may not turn black, either way..they are just as cute 

Kara


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hmm... Whimsy must have the 'winter nose' thing going on. She started out black and now it is pink and black. It will be interesting to see if it goes back to black again.
Her nose could be any color at all and she would still be cute and I would still love her to death!!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

maybe Vana has her "winter nose" too? she has the same coloring white with champagne


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG a whole thread about those wonderful noses! I think a pink nose sounds so adorable! good luck and please post pix when you have them!


----------



## Wengen (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you, All! Appreciate it very much


----------

